# Sealing around exhaust fan



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It can hurt and will keep a bit more of the air in the home.

Be careful with the foam that it does not over expand and bind the fan housing.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I used caulking to seal the gaps around my bathroom vents. Most likely, you are going to make a big mess with spray foam.


----------

